# Fast Acting Lime vs Basic Dolomitic Lime



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Guys, just wanted to share an awesome youtube video by @thegrassfactor comparing cheap basic lime vs the more expensive lime.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

That was a good watch. Surprised he didn't make another "X Is a scam" video.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I love his channel because he goes into the why/how in a scientific manner. This video was one of my favorites he has done so far. I just applied lime and wanted to get some Solu-Cal but the price turned me off. This video makes me glad I went with the cheaper option.


----------

